# FMDC Fee Structure With Hostel Charges



## Monazee (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi everybody,
I am from Karachi so i want to know the accommodation charges, if anyone of you have any sort of that information, please don't hesitate to post.
Thanks 
Waiting for replies


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

hostel:36000/annum, security fee(to be paid once only):12,000,Annual fee:24000 RS


----------



## Monazee (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks alot . :shy:


----------

